# DP311 - P4.39 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

110W

```
PID=08A0h
 DownloadID: 58DC (00/00)
 Upgrading FW [1]:
 P439:'AAA1'-'BJE1','P040'-'P438','XAA1'-'XJE1','X040'-'X438'
 New FW: 'P439'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [209/209]
 '1011-1125' & 'DQAA-DQKD': {DP311} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Dish mistakenly put P439 on their chart for the 301.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Here ?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Yes


----------

